# Toward A Greener, More Ironic, World



## sm4him (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd taken a very brief little photo stroll at lunchtime today, and on my way back to work passed this cemetery. I've taken photos of it before, and needed to get back to the office, so I wasn't really going to stop--but a particular grave caught my eye so I stopped to photograph it.  That's when I saw a sticker that had been left on one of the gate post "finials" by some slob:




I went to take it off and throw it out and that's when the irony struck me. Here's a close-up of what the sticker says:


"I  Supported The Effort to Cut Down on Waste" by buying a reusable cup,  and then added to the pollution problem by being completely tacky and  leaving the sticker from said cup on the gate to a historic downtown  cemetery.  Way to completely miss the point, dude!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah. But. He didn't leave the cup.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 28, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yeah. But. He didn't leave the cup.



Not in the same place, anyway.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 28, 2012)

Off the subject but that gate's lack of symmetry is killing me.  Who designed that thing?  Is he buried there?  Dig him up and kick him.  Not that everything has to be symmetrical but that's just wrong.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh, I was too distracted by the gate and forgot to leave my relevant comment.  Maybe the guy was trying to show the cemetery residents how far we've come.  Kind of a, "If you people had done more of this maybe we wouldn't be having these problems now" type thing.  So it could be that he's kind of like me and tends to judge the dead.  At least on Fridays.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 28, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> Off the subject but that gate's lack of symmetry is killing me.  Who designed that thing?  Is he buried there?  Dig him up and kick him.  Not that everything has to be symmetrical but that's just wrong.



:lmao:  Agreed.
In the defense of the designer, however: I don't think it was HIS fault. If you look, you'll see where one of the iron "arches" has been removed--it could have been vandals, but that doesn't explain why they then apparently stuck that pole there instead, which doesn't match anything and serves no real purpose. Maybe THAT's why the sticker was left there--to say "Look, here's something ELSE that does not belong on this gate!!"


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 28, 2012)

I like the irony.  I also like the littering.

Ever since i've been forced to recycle - i try to litter whenever I can.  It's a nuisance, so it's how I get my revenge.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice catch, Sharon.  Maybe there's a deeper story being it's a cemetery?
I didn't see the caption, either.  My neck hurts from holding my head upside down, trying to read it the sticker.


----------



## Designer (Sep 28, 2012)

sm4him said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Off the subject but that gate's lack of symmetry is killing me. Who designed that thing? Is he buried there? Dig him up and kick him. Not that everything has to be symmetrical but that's just wrong.
> ...



That gate has the look of something made up of scraps left over from some fence being demolished.  Such a thing is not uncommon.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 28, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> I like the irony.  I also like the littering.
> 
> Ever since i've been forced to recycle - i try to litter whenever I can.  It's a nuisance, so it's how I get my revenge.



Littering is BAD. 
I know how you feel though; I guess I kinda do the opposite. I've always been pretty intense about not littering, even way back in the 70s when nobody cared and you weren't hailed for leave a smaller "footprint" or being "green"--heck, back then being "green" just meant someone should open the window because you were about to hurl. :lmao:

But I have a MUCH more lackadaisical attitude toward recycling--and now my niece has a job with the city in the Recycling Department, and she's like the Recycle Police--the mean, backwoods, redneck kind of police, not the nice ones who let you off with a warning.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 28, 2012)

Designer said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...



Now, I'm going to have to make another trip and check this gate out more carefully. Shouldn't be too hard; it's about two blocks up from my office.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 30, 2012)

sm4him said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > I like the irony.  I also like the littering.
> ...



I wouldn't mind recycling.. if my town wasnt psychotic about it. theyll send people to look through your garbage, and if they find recyclable stuff, they won't take your garbage that week.. so I litter whenever I can to piss those bastards off!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 1, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



Wow; I don't blame you for the passive-aggressive response to that!! That's just insane.
I have to admit; this past year, our city has made it ridiculously easy to recycle. If you live in the city limits (which I do), you can sign up and get a free LARGE recycle bin (with wheels!). It's single-stream recycling, so there's no sorting necessary--just toss everything recyclable into one bin and roll it out to the curb once every other week.  You can earn "points" that can be redeemed for different deals based on the weight of your recycled materials, but you're not required to participate and nobody is digging through your trash.  If I forget and throw out something recyclable, my trash still gets picked up. If I accidentally put something in the recycle bin that ISN'T recyclable, they just pull it out and toss it.
They've made it so easy, that I do try harder to participate.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 1, 2012)

Our town was busted by the local news cameras throwing all the recyclable stuff we sort out and put out into the same trucks along with the regular garbage.  Lots of not so happy campers after that came out not to mention it pretty well killed any interest in recycling at all by a lot of people even after the issue was corrected.


----------

